# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  كيف يرتقي المنتدى؟؟

## حبي عترة محمد

*بسمه تعالى وصلِّ اللهم على النبي وآله
عندما يصمت اللسان ويطلق للقلم العنان ليعبر عن خفايا النفس ومكنوناتها 
نرى إبداع الخالق فينا وعندما ينساب القلم ويريح في مرفأه نرى قطرات الشهد تتساقط من بين الأنامل 
عندما تكتبون نرى الإبداع الحق والمواهب المصقولة نرى الفنون والجمال الذي تخطه أياديكم هن 
و في هذا المرفأ الذي أتاح لأقلامكم أن نرى كل مواهبكم وكلنا أمل أن تجدوا الفائدة والمعرفة وأن ترتشفوا من الينابيع قطرات 
تروي عطاشى المعرفة ففي هذا الموضوع الذي أتمنى به أن نرتقي للأفضل في هذا المنتدى 
فـ تحية طيبة وأسألكم براءة الذمة على ما أدلي به من نصائح 
تخدم وتفيد المنتدى هنا حاولت أن أجمع بعض النقاط التي شعرت إن المنتدى في حاجة لها
وأبدأ ببسم الله

***أذا أراد أي عضو أن يرى موضوعه ناجح فعليه 
أن يضع في الاعتبار باشتراكه في أي منتدى إنه قد وضع على عاتقه مسؤولية مطالب بها أم الله تعالى
أن يجعل رصيد ثوابه يتضاعف بتقديمه أي مشاركة
أن يكون صافي السريرة فلا يكون تسجيله لغرض دنيوي أو إشباع ذاتي
إذا طرح موضوع عليه أن يختار أي الأقسام تناسب موضوعه
أن يبرز كعضو نشيط في كل مشاركاته حتى يحرك عجلة نشاط المنتدى
***أن لا يطرح مواضيع ويتركها مهملة فعليه
ــ أن يتابع الردود أول بأول
ــ أن يرد على كل الردود بكلمات الشكر والثناء
ــ أن يتقبل النقد بروح مرتفعة كتقبله للمدح 
ــ أن يعتبر كل نقد له ولموضوعه نقد بناء ويستفيد من هذا النقد في طرحه لكل الجديد بصورة أفضل
ــ أن يبادل الأعضاء الردود على مواضيعهم فكما يفرح عندما يرى الردود على موضوعه كذلك يُفرح الأعضاء إن رد على مواضيعهم
ــ أن يختار كلمات منمقة ليصل إلى إسعاد الأعضاء
ــ عليه أن لا يختار في طرحه مواضيع مكررة
ــ إذا صادف واحتك مع عضو بشيء من العصبية فعليه اللجوء إلى الخاص بعيد عن الشاشة أو بأي وسيلة أُخرى لتفاهم
ــ أن يحتسب أجره من الله تعالى 
أن يضع نصب عينيه شعار المنتدى أن (( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)) ‏
أن لا يسعى لرفع رصيده من المشاركات بالمواضيع مثل سجل حضورك وما شابهها من مواضيع
ويترك بقية المواضيع مهمشة 
أن يتمتع بروح معنوية كبيرة حتى يستطيع أن يصل إلى قلوب جميع الأعضاء
أن يقدم يد المساعدة لمن يحتاجها خصوصاً إن لجأ له أحد الأعضاء
على كل مشرف متابعة مواضيع قسمه والرد عليها بقدر المستطاع
أن تكون الإدارة والمشرفين قدوة لبقية الأعضاء 
أتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة من هذه النقاط 
سائلة المولى الجليل أن يحرس الجميع بعينه التي لا تنام وأن يحفظكم .... موفقين لكل خيييييييييير

تحياتي مع كثير دعائي
لا تنسوني من خالص دعائكم
__________________



*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-26-2011)

----------

